# Summer Betta Contest



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Rules*
You may enter bettas with summery coloration or bettas with summery tank decor such as flowers or beach decor etc anything related to summer, or you can just edit a picture and make it look like summer. 

Prize, a drawing of your fish

contest ends 1st of August 


This contest is in no way supported/affiliated with bettafish.com. Permission for this contest was given by Perseusmom.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL ! Jon having some summer fun !  :bluelaugh:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jonthefish said:


> LOL ! Jon having some summer fun !  :bluelaugh:



lol it looks like Jon's having a nice day at the beach:rofl: thanks for the entry :-D 

hopefully more people will enter this contest before it reaches its closing date

the prize will be a drawing of your betta 
drawn in the style below


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Does no one else want to enter my contest?:question:


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I guess I won !! Hahaha just kidding just kidding


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Pippin is showing off to his girlfriend by a rose. (Looks like Jon has completion! Well, not much anyway.)


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is my entry featuring Sasha! I'm worried she is a male plakat in disguise because she is the most aggressive of all my girls. lol


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Blue is summery right?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is my betta named Summer on a summer themed background.


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/Apollo231/media/imagejpg1_zpsac9708ed.jpg.html

The blue reminds me of the ocean in the summer and the red reminds me of the sun shining down. The beautiful colors also reminds me of amusement parks in the summer.


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry the picture is upside down idk why though. Here is another pretty picture of him. 
http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/Apollo231/media/imagejpg2_zps730b10c1.jpg.html


----------



## Oishii03 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol: Hisui is chasing beach balls at the beach. Yes, he loves sea water.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Snip says you can only wear white between Memorial Day and Labor Day....unless you're him


----------



## ZentheBetta71614 (Jul 17, 2014)

*I Like Pina Colada's.....*

CHEERS!!! From Zen the Betta!


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry couldn't edit my post I figured out on how to flip the picture and how to edit the photo and how to actually post the picture instead of a URL


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Apollo that is too cute !! How did you make that ??!!


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks! I made it through a app called pho.to lab


----------



## Danyal (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's my Rose tail, Oliver, wishing everyone a happy summer!


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Harry loves the Jungle. He says it reminds him of his roots.

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400706&stc=1&d=1406476166


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

rainbow resting on a bamboo leaf at the beach??? (i tried to make it sound beachy):-D also with beach colors


----------



## ZentheBetta71614 (Jul 17, 2014)

Betaphototramp said:


> Harry loves the Jungle. He says it reminds him of his roots.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400706&stc=1&d=1406476166


I love how blue and purple he is!!


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

ZentheBetta71614 said:


> I love how blue and purple he is!!


Harry is a very hansom boy. I have had him now going on 2 years, and every time I look at him I see more colors. He is defiantly spoiled, and he knows it.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Are there any volunteers to be judges? if you would like to be judge just PM me your 3 favorite entries.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Summer Betta Contest Contest Results**

And the winner is.....

*Apollo231







If you would like your prize please PM me  Prize is a drawing of your fish 

Thank you to everyone who entered, you are the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay !! Congrats !! :3


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jonthefish said:


> Yay !! Congrats !! :3


Thanks


----------



## nsteare (Aug 29, 2013)

Great pictures! I wish I could enter but its closed and all of my current bettas are dead. please be sure to host more contests again!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Here he is sorry for the wait. 

hope you like the drawing, I'm going to put a higher resolution version on _DeviantArt_ soon.


----------



## Apollo231 (Jul 16, 2014)

Woah :O thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Apollo231 said:


> Woah :O thanks



You're welcome! :-D

here's the higher resolution version

http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Aether-the-Betta-479676970


----------

